# شرح مصور لمحطة تنقية مياه بتقنية التناضح العكسي



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (24 يناير 2013)

شرح مصور لمحطة تنقية مياه بتقنية التناضح العكسي

للتحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?5lcf47ai5503g6q
للإطلاع
+http://www.mediafire.com/view/?5lcf47ai5503g6q

لا تنسونا من صالح دعاءكم
​


----------



## amroaboaly (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائغ


----------

